# 14 Year old Henry county girl dies



## BCPerry (Oct 5, 2010)

A 14 year old High School girl was hit and killed this morning on the way to her bus stop. Apparently she was backing away from an aggressive dog and stepped into the roadway, then struck by a car. The young girl died. The driver of the vehicle was rushed to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries. Please pray for the family of the teen and the driver of the car. Tough times ahead.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Prayers sent.

Brian1


----------



## Sargent (Oct 5, 2010)

awful.

prayers sent.


----------



## david w. (Oct 5, 2010)

Terrible.

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Horrific.
Prayers sent


----------



## apoint (Oct 5, 2010)

Tragically sad. Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2010)

Very sad indeed. My Prayers are added for all the families involved.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 5, 2010)

That is just horrible.  She had the sweetest smile I've seen in a while.  Prayers sent for her family and the drivers of the two vehicles involved.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 5, 2010)

Lord be with this family in this time of saddness and trouble time, let your peace that past all understand be with them in your Son name amen.


----------



## messenger (Oct 5, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 6, 2010)

very sad, prayers for all involved.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 7, 2010)

how tragic, our prayers sent


----------

